# Upload sehr niedrig



## Glatur (2. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag,

ich bin Kunde bei Vodafone Kabel Deutschland mit 100 Mbit Down und 6 Mbit Up. Letzte Woche habe ich noch zusätzlich die Upload 50 Option bekommen, allerdings schwanken die Werte im Upload "stark".
Über LAN erreiche ich mittlerweile nur noch 1 Mbit im Upload und über W-LAN bis zu 40 Mbit. Am Anfang der bestellten Option kamen über LAN verschiedene Uploadwerte raus, mal waren es nur die 6 Mbit oder weniger,
aber auch wie beim W-LAN bis zu 40 Mbit. 
Der Download war sowohl davor als auch jetzt immer bei genauen 100 Mbit ohne Schwankungen oder ähnliches.
Könnte das Problem am LAN Kabel liegen? Das LAN Kabel wurde unter dem Boden verlegt und an manchen Ecken zusammengeknickt, damit es besser reinpasst. 
Die Modemwerte des Modems sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich gut, allerdings sind die dafür meines Wissens egal?

Wenn der Download immer perfekt ankommt und es keine Anzeichen auf eine Segmentüberlastung gibt, kommt der Upload dann nicht erst recht perfekt an? (Also in dem Fall dann die 50 Mbit)


Modem: Hitron 30360 (unterstützt die Upload 50 Option)


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2018)

Der Upload hat eine geringere Bandbreite. Eventuell ist er durch die 50 MBit Aktion überlastet, wenn deine Nachbarn die auch aktiviert haben. 

Aktion: Gratis Upload-Steigerung fur Vodafone-Kabelinternet - ComputerBase


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2018)

Mal ein anderes LAN-Kabel austesten?


----------



## Glatur (2. Juli 2018)

Nein habe leider kein passendes LAN Kabel. Ich installiere gerade Winsows neu, damit ich das ggf. ausschließen kann.

EDIT: An Windows scheint es nicht zu liegen, werde mal schauen ob ich ein LAN-Kabel auftreiben kann.


----------



## Glatur (2. Juli 2018)

Ich habe nun bei dem Modem entdeckt, dass der Stecker vom LAN-Kabel kaputt ist, bzw. es macht kein "Klick" wenn man es reinsteckt, da dieses Plastikteil abgefallen ist. Komisch wenn es daran liegt, dass nur der Upload darunter so stark leider.
Muss man auf etwas achten, wenn man ein LAN-Kabel kauft? Ich brauche ein 15 Meter Kabel und meines Wissens war das immer total egal? Da ich bei Real heute noch vorbei schaue, würde sowas also auch gehen:
mumbi CAT.6 Ethernet Lan Netzwerkkabel 15 Meter  | real
Oder gibt es vielleicht doch etwas zu beachten?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (2. Juli 2018)

Ab cat 5e biste auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Glatur (2. Juli 2018)

Also anscheinend ist die "Windows zurücksetzen" Option doch nicht vergleichbar zu einer komplett Neuinstallation.
Habe dieses mal auch extra die recyceln Option ausgewählt. Allerdings werden wohl bestimmte Sachen mitgenommen, denn ich hatte noch die Treiber vom Steam Micro + Steam Audio obwohl Steam noch nicht installiert war.

Mit einer Neuinstallation funktioniert nun alles wieder.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

Der Klipp dient nur dazu das der Lan Kabel nicht abrutschen kann, ist das Kabel in Ordnung und steckt richtig drin wird das nicht einrasten des Steckers nichts mit dem Upload zu tun haben. Ein neues Kabel ist aber in diesem Fall schon empfehlenswert.

Musst mal mehrmals am Tag messen, vermutlich liegt es nicht an dir sondern an der Leitung was zu Stosszeiten überlastet ist.
Hatte ich letztes Jahr mit Vodafone VDSL 100 auch.
Habe die aber anscheint bei mir in der Gegend behoben.

Du kannst auch mittels Speedtest von Vodafone mindestens drei Messergebnisse festhalten die an unterschiedlichen Zeiten über drei Tage erstellt wurden und dann beim Support reklamieren.
Speedtest - Vodafone Kabel Deutschland Kundenportal


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2018)

Wobei der Speedtest den Flashplayer erfordert. Da würde ich eher auf einen moderneren setzen, der ohne auskommt, anstatt diese Virenschleuder zu installieren. Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juli 2018)

Das ist richtig, aber Vodafone besteht drauf mindestens 3 Messergebnisse mit ihrem Test zu bekommen.
Pro Test wird ein ID augegeben der an Vodafone weiter gegeben werden muss, sonst nehmen sie eine Störung nicht an.


----------

